# [OT] Problemi ACPI su Dell Inspiron 1520

## canduc17

Ho un laptop Dell Inspiron 1520 e mi sono apprestato a seguire la guida alla gestione energetica...

Vado con la prima riga di comandi e PAM!...come di consueto ottengo un errore insolubile che ho solo io in tutta la Via Lattea:

```
candell linux # /etc/init.d/acpid start

 * Starting acpid ...

acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: No such file or directory                         [ !! ]
```

Ho cercato sul forum e con Google, ma non ho trovato nulla...La versione di acpid che ho installato è la 1.0.6-r1.

Allora, questa la configurazione del mio kernel 2.6.23-r3:

```
 [*] Power Management support

  [ ]   Legacy Power Management API (DEPRECATED)

  [ ]   Power Management Debug Support

  [*] Suspend to RAM and standby

  [*] Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk')

  (/dev/sda2) Default resume partition

  [*] ACPI Support (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->

    --- ACPI Support (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

    [ ]   Deprecated /proc/acpi files

    [ ]   Deprecated /proc/acpi/event support

    <*>   AC Adapter

    <*>   Battery

    <*>   Button

    <*>   Fan

    < >   Dock

    <*>   Processor

    <*>     Thermal Zone

    < >   ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras

    < >   Toshiba Laptop Extras

    (2001) Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year

    [*]   Debug Statements

    [ ]     Additionally enable ACPI function tracing

    ---   ACPI0004,PNP0A05 and PNP0A06 Container Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

    < >   Smart Battery System (EXPERIMENTAL)

  < > APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS support  --->

      CPU Frequency scaling  --->

   [*] CPU Frequency scaling

   [ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging

   <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics

   [ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details

   Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->

   ---   'performance' governor

   <*>   'powersave' governor

   < >   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

   <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

   <*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor

   ---   CPUFreq processor drivers

   <*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver

   < >   AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!

   < >   AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!

   < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!

   < >   Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation

   < >   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

   < >   Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)

   < >   Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)

   < >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation

   < >   nVidia nForce2 FSB changing

   < >   Transmeta LongRun

   < >   VIA Cyrix III Longhaul

   < >   VIA C7 Enhanced PowerSaver (EXPERIMENTAL)

   ---   shared options

   [ ]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)
```

Altri messaggi che possono essere utili:

```
candell canduc # dmesg | grep acpi

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

candell linux # rc-status boot default

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                               [ started  ]

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                           [ started  ]

 netmount                                                           [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                          [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                [ started  ]

candell linux # rc-status boot        

Runlevel: boot

 bootmisc                                                           [ started  ]

 checkfs                                                            [ started  ]

 checkroot                                                          [ started  ]

 clock                                                              [ started  ]

 consolefont                                                        [ started  ]

 hostname                                                           [ started  ]

 keymaps                                                            [ started  ]

 localmount                                                         [ started  ]

 modules                                                            [ started  ]

 net.lo                                                             [ started  ]

 rmnologin                                                          [ started  ]

 urandom                                                            [ started  ]
```

Dove ho sbagliato?

----------

## Onip

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>     [ ]   Deprecated /proc/acpi files
> ...

 

per forza che poi non lo può aprire...

----------

## crisandbea

```
[ ]   Deprecated /proc/acpi/event support 
```

qui,  questo va abilitato.

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

Quelli non li ho selezionati perchènella guida non sono riportati;

sono deprecati;

sul mio secondo portatile non sono abilitati e l'acpid non dà problemi.

Possibile che se sono così importanti, non vengono riportati nella guida?! E' forse da aggiornare (cacchio è del 3 Dicembre!)

Cmq ho provato ad abilitarli entrambi ed il risultato è:

```
candell linux # /etc/init.d/acpid start

 * Starting acpid ...

acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy                       [ !! ]
```

Chevvordì?

----------

## starise

Ho un Dell XPS M1330 e ho avuto il tuo stesso problema, ovvero "Device or resource busy".

Non ho capito il perchè, ma ho risolto aggiungendolo al runlevel default e riavviando il notebook.

```

# rc-update add acpid default

# reboot 
```

```
--- ACPI Support (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

[*]   Deprecated /proc/acpi files

[*]   Deprecated /proc/acpi/event support
```

PS: a te funziona il risparmio energetico? A me con g-p-m (gnome-power-manager) quando la batteria è critica il notebook non si spegne e mi crea un sacco di problemi (devo controllare manualmente lo stato della batteria). (info: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202954)

----------

## canduc17

Sì, lasciando quelle due voci settate nel kernel ed aggiungendo acpid al runlevel boot, funziona anche a me.

Ho seguito la guida fino a subito prima delle impostazioni dello schermo...non voglio fare altro casino per il momento.

Ma devo aver sbagliato qualcosa perchè una ventola del portatile è sempre in funzione, anche con il processore con la frequenza al minimo e infatti gnome-power-manager mi dà una stima della batteria troppo bassa: 1 ora contro le 3 ore e mezza di cui mi parlava un altro ragazzo del forum che ha il mio stesso portatile: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4594805-highlight-.html#4594805.

Come faccio a risolvere sto problema? A capire cosa ho configurato male? (non ho preso iniziative, mi sono limitato a seguire la guida)

Grazie.

P.S.: *starise wrote:*   

> A me con g-p-m (gnome-power-manager) quando la batteria è critica il notebook non si spegne e mi crea un sacco di problemi (devo controllare manualmente lo stato della batteria)

 

Mi dispiace, ma io non so neanche come si imposti una cosa del genere, anzi se mi dai dei link mi fai un favore...come puoi vedere sono arenato a stadi della configurazione precedenti...  :Sad: 

E poi sono nuovo di GNOME, ho usato per 3 anni sempre e solo KDE...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

La stima e' un conto, non vuol dire che sia esattamente quella la durata della batteria del tuo portatile. Cmq scordati 3 ore di autonomia su un portatile con uno schermo da 15" e magari una scheda video dedicata, a meno che tu non possegga una batteria enorme.

Per la mia esperienza personale se si arriva a 2h di utilizzo (non di stand-by) si puo' gia' essere felici e contenti.

Un metodo per vedere cosa non va sarebbe quello di installare powertop e fare un po di prove.

Ciao

----------

## canduc17

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> La stima e' un conto, non vuol dire che sia esattamente quella la durata della batteria del tuo portatile.

 Non è solo una stima: DURA PROPRIO UN'ORA. Neanche il mio vecchio Acer con AthlonXP durava così poco (sempre con Gentoo)

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Cmq scordati 3 ore di autonomia su un portatile con uno schermo da 15" e magari una scheda video dedicata, a meno che tu non possegga una batteria enorme.

 E allora perchè *jordan83 wrote:*   

> - batteria 6 celle (3 ore di autonomia per un uso normale, badando un po' al risparmio al momento arrivo a 3 e mezza o giù di lì)

 Perchè dovrebbe mentire? La batteria che ha lui è identica alla mia ed anche lui ha la mia stessa scheda video e il mio stesso monitor. Tra 3 ore ed 1 c'è una bella differenza!

Naturalmente mi aspetto 3 ore navigando sul web, non compilando dei macigni, sia chiaro...

----------

## starise

Stai utilizzando i driver Dell per il kernel? Prova, però non so' se c'entrano con la batteria.

```
starbook starise # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# Dell SMBIOS library (causano flick schermo all'avvio di g-p-m)

dcdbas

# Dell Inspiron i8k drivers

i8k force=1

```

----------

## canduc17

Allora, piano piano sto sputtanando tutto...

Ai driver dell penso dopo perchè mi saltano fuori dei malippi inspiegabili.

Ho installato powertop che mi dava:

```
candell canduc # powertop -d

PowerTOP 1.9    (C) 2007 Intel Corporation 

Raccolta dati per 15 secondi 

Cn                Avg residency

C0 (cpu occupata)      (22,0%)

C1                0,0ms ( 0,0%)

C2                0,5ms ( 2,9%)

C3                0,4ms (75,1%)

P-states (frequencies)

  2,01 Ghz     0,1%

  2,00 Ghz     0,0%

  1,60 Ghz     0,0%

   800 Mhz    99,9%

Wakeups-from-idle per second : 1967,1   interval: 15,0s

no ACPI power usage estimate available

Top causes for wakeups:

  89,5% (881,9)       <interrupt> : extra timer interrupt 

   6,3% ( 61,7)       <interrupt> : nvidia 

   1,4% ( 13,3)     mixer_applet2 : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,7% (  6,8)       <interrupt> : ide0 

   0,4% (  4,0)     <kernel core> : usb_hcd_poll_rh_status (rh_timer_func) 

   0,4% (  3,5)                 X : do_setitimer (it_real_fn) 

   0,3% (  2,6)    gnome-terminal : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,2% (  2,4)    cpufreq-applet : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,2% (  2,2)   multiload-apple : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,1% (  1,0)          ifconfig : b44_open (b44_timer) 

   0,1% (  1,0)                 X : nv_start_rc_timer (nv_kern_rc_timer) 

   0,1% (  0,9)     <kernel core> : queue_delayed_work_on (delayed_work_timer_fn) 

   0,1% (  0,7)       <interrupt> : ahci, eth0 

   0,1% (  0,5)   hald-addon-stor : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,0% (  0,4)             kirqd : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,0% (  0,3)          cpufreqd : do_setitimer (it_real_fn) 

   0,0% (  0,3)   gnome-power-man : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,0% (  0,2)     <kernel core> : __netdev_watchdog_up (dev_watchdog) 

   0,0% (  0,2)     <kernel core> : page_writeback_init (wb_timer_fn) 

   0,0% (  0,2)       gnome-panel : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,0% (  0,2)              init : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,0% (  0,2)   gnome-settings- : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,0% (  0,2)          gconfd-2 : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,0% (  0,2)    cpufreq-applet : neigh_update (neigh_timer_handler) 

   0,0% (  0,1)         ssh-agent : do_setitimer (it_real_fn) 

   0,0% (  0,1)     <kernel core> : neigh_table_init_no_netlink (neigh_periodic_timer) 

   0,0% (  0,1)          metacity : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,0% (  0,1)                 X : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,0% (  0,1)           pdflush : do_journal_end (delayed_work_timer_fn) 

   0,0% (  0,1)             cupsd : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,0% (  0,1)      cifsdnotifyd : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   0,0% (  0,1)       cifsoplockd : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

Suggestion: increase the VM dirty writeback time from 4,99 to 15 seconds with:

  echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs 

This wakes the disk up less frequenty for background VM activity

Suggestion: Disable 'hal' from polling your cdrom with:  

hal-disable-polling --device /dev/scd0 'hal' is the component that auto-opens a

window if you plug in a CD but disables SATA power saving from kicking in.

Suggerimento: Disabilitare CONFIG_IRQBALANCE nel kernel

IRQBALANCE è obsoleto e usa la CPU molto più del necessario.

Suggerimento: Abilitare CONFIG_HPET_TIMER nel kernel.

Senza il supporto per HPET support il kernel deve fare alcune operazioni ogni 20ms

Suggerimento: abilitare CONFIG_NO_HZ nel kernel

Questa opzione è necessaria per ottenere periodi di riposo più lunghi nella CPU

Suggerimento: Abilitare CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND nel kernel.

Questa opzione disabilita automaticamente UHCI USB quando non è utilizzato

Può far risparmiare fino a 1 Watt di energia
```

Ho seguito tutti i suggerimenti, anche quello di IRQBALANCE però modificando manualmente il .config, perchè in menuconfig non ho capito come si disabilita senza disabilitare il supporto SMP.

Apriti cielo: quando ho riavviato come prima cosa l'orologio non andava più bene.

Ho provato a risettarlo con i soliti comandi

```
hwclock --show

rm -v /etc/adjtime

ntpdate time.ien.it

hwclock --systohc
```

ma succede così

```
candell canduc # hwclock --show

select() su /dev/rtc per l'attesa del segnale dal clock scaduta

candell canduc #
```

e non ho trovato da nessuna parte come metterlo a posto.

Cosa cavolo è successo?!

L'unica cosa positiva che è cambiata è che uso meno RAM, ma la ventola di cui parlavo sopra continua a frullare...

----------

## canduc17

Ho messo a posto l'orologio eliminando dal kernel il modulo CONFIG_HPET_TIMER...era lui il responsabile.

Ma la batteria dura sempre troppo poco! Un'ora è veramente troppo poco per un portatile nuovo...

Mi sapete dare consigli su questa ventola che non si spegne mai? Come faccio ad identificarla e a capire perchè il portatile scalda tanto?

----------

## canduc17

.: RIASSUNTO DELLE ULTIME PUNTATE :.

Pensavo che questo rumore fosse il sintomo di un malfunzionamento che mi faceva durare troppo poco la batteria.

Siccome si sentiva anche se mi limitavo a navigare nel menù del BIOS, ho chiamato l'assistenza tecnica Dell.

Sono stati gentilissimi: l'operatore mi ha richiamato e poi mi ha tenuto 45 minuti al telefono facendomi smontare il portatile per vedere dove stava il problema.

Alla fine ci siamo accorti che il rumore di sottofondo che sentivo (che non era la ventola) era dovuto al disco fisso.

Se navigavo nel BIOS con il disco fisso attaccato c'era il rumore, se lo staccavo il rumore spariva. (Non c'entrava quindi il sistema operativo)

Bingo: il problema è il disco fisso. Mi ha subito messo in ordine un disco fisso nuovo non partizionato, che mi è arrivato il giorno dopo.

Appena montato, ha ricominciato a fare lo stesso rumore che faceva con il vecchio.

Allora ho richiamato l'assistenza e mi hanno mandato a casa il tecnico che se l'è portato via per metterlo a posto...oggi me l'ha riportato.

Il responso è stato che il portatile va bene così e che è normale che la batteria duri un ora, visto che il disco fisso, appena accendi il laptop, "comincia a girare" ("perchè?" "perchè è così!" "ma il mio vecchio ASUS non lo fà!" "e ma quello ha un disco IDE, questo è un SATA...""ah bè, allora...viva l'avanzamento tecnologico!") e poi con la wi-fi accesa ed un Core 2 Duo non mi posso aspettare che la batteria duri di più.

Mi par di sognare. E mi sembrano anche un discreto ammasso di minchiate.

Vi sembra una cosa possibile?

Perchè sulle recensioni in internet sto portatile tiene la carica 3 ore e a me 1?

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Perchè sulle recensioni in internet sto portatile tiene la carica 3 ore e a me 1?

 

Domanda: anche con quell'altro sistema operativo?

----------

## canduc17

Ora ho sù solo "quell'altro" sistema operativo (Vista)...

Ho fatto un test: lasciandolo acceso su un tavolo con la luminosità al minimo e navigando un po' in internet, la batteria è durata 1 ora e tre quarti...

Avrò navigato per metà del tempo, per il resto l'ho lasciato sul tavolo ed ogni tanto toccavo il touchpad per non farlo andare in standby...

Scalda un bel po' e il disco fisso fà più rumore del mio vecchio ASUS di 3 anni fà...non mi possono venire a dire che è normale...

----------

